# What is the best plow for a Polaris RZR



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I Have a friend who is going to do his sidewalk accounts with a RZR this winter. He is wondering what is the best plow to buy for this machine. They do a lot of accounts in a hurry, so it has to be durable. Any experiences out there?

Thanks


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*Moose*

I run a RZR with a 60" moose county blade. Don't go with a straight blade cuz when the snow gets deep it doesn't throw the snow far enough...I learned the hard way:angry: I would also go with the Moose for durability...learned that also. I'm also building a backblade for the RZR and going to try it out this season...let you know how that goes?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Cycle County makes a Vee Blade for atv/utv's. I think that would be pretty sweet. There was a thread on here where a guy had mounted a Blizzard snow plow on his RZR haha.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*Here is what I got*

60" moose county balde up front, homemade backdragger out back with the cabin and a golf cart heater inside (for those cold days). The rear plow markers are on that angle so you can see them when they touch whatever your backing up to through the rear view.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry bout the pics you'll have to look in the commercial thread


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

a nice V blade


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;793043 said:


> Cycle County makes a Vee Blade for atv/utv's. I think that would be pretty sweet. There was a thread on here where a guy had mounted a Blizzard snow plow on his RZR haha.


My cousin has a RZR and it's a realy ruged machine, but it's not heavy enough for a plow like that. Should put a 60' blade on it IMO.


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

i htnk 60 is more than enoguh


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;796433 said:


> My cousin has a RZR and it's a realy ruged machine, but it's not heavy enough for a plow like that. Should put a 60' blade on it IMO.


Do you have a plow yet?

Have you even started plowing yet?

Great plan, tell the guy that is running 2 Razr's with Blizzards that it won't work. Brilliant as usual.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;796714 said:


> Great plan, tell the guy that is running 2 Razr's with Blizzards that it won't work. Brilliant as usual.


I'm not saying that you can't put a Blizzard on a RZR. I'm saying that it's alot of weight to be putting on the light front end of a RZR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;796433 said:


> *but it's not heavy enough for a plow like that.* Should put a 60' blade on it IMO.





mercer_me;796752 said:


> I'm not saying that you can't put a Blizzard on a RZR. I'm saying that it's alot of weight to be putting on the light front end of a RZR.


  

PS If you think a Blizzard is too heavy, not sure why are recommending a 60 FOOT blade for one. I know, you meant 60".


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*My RZR set-up*

Her is the final set-up. Just got done painting it today. Had to put the fancy rims back on to gain ground clearance without buying a lift kit. Tell me what you guys think! I have some doubts but I won't know untill I try!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

sweet. looks great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sweet setup.


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool Setup


----------

